# Доктор запретил бегать, а очень хочется



## Андреeй (7 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте! Болею грыжей. По ночам прилично ноет нога, днем поменьше. Обнаружил, что если утром пробежаться без фанатизма километр - полтора, и по подтягиваться на турнике, то в течение дня боли в ноге почти не заметны (и, наоборот, если ничего не делать, то болит и нога и поясница). Доктор бегать запретил, а про подтягивание я не спрашивал. Подскажите, пожалуйста, если аккуратненько бегать в корсете, может быть, на размере грыжи это не отразиться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2011)

Отразится, садитесь на велотренажер крутите километров 50 и  будет вам счастье.


----------



## Asper (8 Сен 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, если аккуратненько бегать в корсете, может быть, на размере грыжи это не отразиться?



Чем "аккуратненько бегать", лучше "неаккуратненько ходить", а еще лучше "безобразненько лежать", а если вообще супер-пупер, тогда лучше "кошмарненько родиться заново и жить жизнь по-правильному"!

Пример типичной ситуации (#1), когда "голова пострадавшему ПДС [позвоночному двигательному сегменту] покая не дает"!


----------



## Омархан (8 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Отразится, садитесь на велотренажер крутите километров 50 и будет вам счастье.


велотренажер?
Неужели полезно в согбенном состоянии с грыжей в области поясницы 50 км педалить этот агрегат?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2011)

Омархан написал(а):


> велотренажер?
> Неужели полезно в согбенном состоянии с грыжей в области поясницы 50 км педалить этот агрегат?


А вы не горбьтесь, вам ведь ветер в лицо не дует, вот и не надо принимать позы для улучшения аэродинамических свойств. На велотренажере корпус должен быть слегка наклонен вперед, просто убирается вертикаль и масса корпуса переносится на руки и все, не надо пародировать гонщиков велогонки «Тур де Франс» и все будет ок.


----------



## Омархан (8 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А вы не горбьтесь, вам ведь ветер в лицо не дует, вот и не надо принимать позы для улучшения аэродинамических свойств. На велотренажере корпус должен быть слегка наклонен вперед, просто убирается вертикаль и масса корпуса переносится на руки и все, не надо пародировать гонщиков велогонки «Тур де Франс» и все будет ок.


Значит надо в стиле а-ля Контадор подымаясь с сиденья и бабочкой покорять гору это конечно все шутки
а реально в чем помощь велотренажера? циркуляция крови в области поясницы повышается? или (о чудо!) происходит процесс рассасывания грыжи?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2011)

Омархан написал(а):


> циркуляция крови в области поясницы повышается?



нет,  повышается общий уровень кровотока (включая и поясничный отдел), как при любой физической нагрузке. Тот же бег,  но без ударного момента, который наблюдаем при прыжке с ноги на ногу (при беге).


----------



## Дмитрий61 (8 Сен 2011)

А лучше эллиптический тренажер


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2011)

Дмитрий61 написал(а):


> А лучше эллиптический тренажер



тоже годится


----------



## Омархан (8 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, повышается общий уровень кровотока (включая и поясничный отдел), как при любой физической нагрузке. Тот же бег, но без ударного момента, который наблюдаем при прыжке с ноги на ногу (при беге).


а ну тогда плавание идеальный вариант


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2011)

так и есть, только маленькое но... Вода должна быть теплой.  Идеальный вариант это ходьба, длительная ходьба.


----------



## Омархан (9 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> так и есть, только маленькое но... Вода должна быть теплой. Идеальный вариант это ходьба, длительная ходьба.


Все!
Пешком иду до бассейна (10 мин)
Плавание (45 мин)
и опять пешком до дома (15 мин)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Сен 2011)

Медленный бег (джоггинг), Омархан, абсолютно безвреден. Занимайтесь на здоровье!


----------

